# Discussion - Fisherman of the month



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I always liked the legend of AKFF threads. Not so much the idea that some members were elevated above the rest, but the profile that was written by the newly elected legend about who they were and how they got into the sport. If we did a periodic profile on a prominent member (minus the legend status) it might make us seem a bit less like a bunch if cliquey elitists.
This is the sort of thing:
search.php?keywords=Legend+of+akff&terms=all&author=&sc=1&sf=titleonly&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> I always liked the legend of AKFF threads. Not so much the idea that some members were elevated above the rest, but the profile that was written by the newly elected legend about who they were and how they got into the sport. If we did a periodic profile on a prominent member (minus the legend status) it might make us seem a bit less like a bunch if cliquey elitists.
> This is the sort of thing:
> search.php?keywords=Legend+of+akff&terms=all&author=&sc=1&sf=titleonly&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


This is a good one
Thanks Sam


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the idea of a monthly picking the brains of someone experienced whether it's about yak mods or fishing techniques. Perhaps asking the same questions to see different points of view


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Something like this?

Name
Occupation
When entered sport
Fav Fishing spot
Fav fish to catch
Advice you were given when you first started out
Advice you would give a newbie
Worst decision or mistake made kayaking
Dream Fish session 
Dream Yak of choice


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

soooooooooo...one of the crieterias need to be minimum posts and contributions over a time period?


----------

